# Best surf fishing rod?



## Grunt-n-bleat (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys/Gals,

I would like to ask what rod reel combo everyone uses to surf fish. For example I like casting Gotchas, and Tsunami spoons. What in your experience is a good saltwater casting combo/can handle the abuse? 
 One that casts smooth and far?

Thanks for everyones help in advance..


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Aug 24, 2013)

Well dont everyone be bashful or speak out at once..
LOL...

Anyone got .02 cents they can spare?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 26, 2013)

i am getting a penn battle i like them and as far as a rod i dont know what would be the best for what your doing!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for that..

Just wanted to hear others likes preferences, etc..


----------



## arstivers (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a 10 foot Tica with a Shimano Stradic 4000 or higher.  I like throwing metal a long way in the surf.  You need a fast reel that holds a lot of line.  10 foot rod for sure.  Tica Rods are affordable.  Load up with 30lb braid.


----------



## PopPop (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a Penn SV 4500 on a BP inshore extreme 8' with power pro 30# for gotchas and spoons. I am currently working with a new Diawa Maddragon 12 footer for Pomps and Whiting with bait, might try it this weekend with artificial's.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Aug 27, 2013)

Again thank you all for the suggestions..
When I first went i used a Zebco 33...Im ready to get serious..


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 27, 2013)

I used 12ft Ugly Stick surf rods with Penn 9500 spinning reels.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 27, 2013)

Personally ugly stik have to much flop for me... Ocean master 12' casting rods for the money are #1 for me #2 would be the new penn surf rods


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got a 10' Penn Prevail that I really like.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 27, 2013)

Thr new prevails are awesome light weight small dia.. And plenty of backbone


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm interested in the Penn Prevail also. When I go down this October for snook on the east coast I'll get to look at one.
Personally, I'd start at a 5000 class reel because of increased line capacity, maybe bigger. The 4000 class reels hold between 240 and 300 yards of 20 lb braid and I don't consider that enough if you hook a big fish from the surf.


----------



## zebulon (Aug 29, 2013)

St croix mojo 12ft hvy. With a penn sv10500 reel. Holds 750 yards of 50lb braid.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Sep 3, 2013)

12' Ugly Stick Xtra Heavy ....


----------



## T-Boy (Sep 11, 2013)

Surf fishing and casting Gotcha's and maybe a 1 ounce spoons can work but I would think have drawbacks. Can you imagine working a Gotcha with a 10 foot rod.

I fish Gotcha's and spoons a lot but its usually from a pier where you can get out a little deeper. I use a 7 foot rod in med/heavy and several reels. A Penn Battle is a good reel . A 4000 size is good.

If I was going to fish these from the shore I would get a 8 foot rod rated for 8 to 15lb and a Penn Battle 4000 and fill it with 10lb mono or 20 lb braid.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 14, 2013)

I fished a gotcha off the pier in Sandbridge VA with a 10 foot Walmart catfish rig (rod and reel) that cost me $20. I had to hold it upside down and crank it backwards whilst jerking on it to get the action.
I caught 3 Spanish in 45 minutes.


----------



## T-Boy (Sep 16, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I fished a gotcha off the pier in Sandbridge VA with a 10 foot Walmart catfish rig (rod and reel) that cost me $20. I had to hold it upside down and crank it backwards whilst jerking on it to get the action.
> I caught 3 Spanish in 45 minutes.



Now think about doing that from the beach.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 16, 2013)

T-Boy said:


> Now think about doing that from the beach.



Should be easier, I wouldn't have to hold the rod upside down.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions..I settled on a Penn Pursuit 8000 combo from Walmart for heavy action etc.. and Shimano Spirex on med action rod. Headed down to Panama thursday evening. Hitting St Andrews Park Friday morning.


----------

